# Something strange with my Mbuna



## mantiz (Oct 14, 2012)

I noticed something a little weird last week. At first it looked like a few of my pseudotropheus saulosi were picking on my bristle nose pleco, but after watching for a while they were in fact waiting for the pleco to poop so they could eat it. (ewww) lol

This is not a one off thing either. I have been seeing this every day.

Has anyone seen this behaviour before?


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

Lmao eewwww! Haven't seen that before :s. Hilarious though....


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I've heard of some species that need higher vegetable matter in their diets doing this, but I've never seen it lol. That's pretty gross, make sure you don't kiss those fish unless they brush first 

You could try adding some lettuce (romain) to the tank, perhaps they'll pick at that instead of a plecos anus.


----------



## mantiz (Oct 14, 2012)

I do supplement their diet with a big leaf of romaine every few days. Maybe I should try feeding them a little more but I am always worried about bloat.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

try other stuff then as well. Crushed peas, spinach, Kale.


----------

